# caribe report



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

he's still in the corner and not swimming freely. hes really dark from stress. it appears that he has fin fungus or something. his eyes are not cloudy anymore.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ahh give him a few days it usually takes a while for them to get adjusted


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Have you treated him for fungus yet?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i just treated him last nite. he seems to be getting better, but really slow. he stays in his cave i the corner of the tank.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

he's still hiding in the damn corner, its been almost 2 weeks now. im getting worried cause ive never seen a fish stay in one place for this long. im guessing that its not eating too.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some pics would help...!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

sorry no camera right now


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my caribe is finally healed up and swimming around and chomping down feeders, wow what a turn-around!

he's in the buy-and-sell now!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats for him pulling through. But why selling him after going through all that trouble?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

reason i bought him. i bought him to trade for reds.


----------

